# 2003 Chevy S10 No Power



## chevys10 (Aug 1, 2009)

hi i have a 2003 chevys10 4.3l liter. on up hill high rpm when kicked down the check engine light flashes at feels like it holds back.anybody have any answers


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

*Re: Chevy*

Hi chevys10




Check the TPS (throttle posotion sensor) sensor for any sticking or binding, use a DVOM to check the TPS. Also, check the EGR valve it may be stuck open when accelerating hard.


----------



## chevys10 (Aug 1, 2009)

*hi octancman*

thanks for the reply , i dont think this has a egr valve, i'm gonna check the fuel pressure monday at work, it also gives codes for misfire cyl 5 or 6 ,a while back i put iridium plugs in i might put the oem plugs back in just to see.




Check the TPS (throttle posotion sensor) sensor for any sticking or binding, use a DVOM to check the TPS. Also, check the EGR valve it may be stuck open when accelerating hard.[/QUOTE]


----------



## SlammedSdyme01 (Jul 12, 2009)

*Re: Chevy*

Your truck should have an EGR valve but they usually arent problematic on the newer 4.3 motors. The TPS is a very common problem but it could also be ignition related. How long after you changed the plugs did the issue start? Despite what everyone says the only thing I have ever seen perform without issue on these motors are the factory AC Delco plugs. Alot of the Bosch Platinum/Iridium etc. overkill plugs are useless on these motors without an ignition system to back them.


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

*Re: Chevy*

Does cyl 5 and 6 come from the same coil.
I dont have a manual near me but my 3.1 did things like that and it turned out that I was losing one of my coils.


----------



## chevys10 (Aug 1, 2009)

*Re: Chevy*

Little bit of rough idle after the new iridium plugs checked throttle position sensor today on monitor sarts at .4% at full throttle is 100% no problrems in between.not to sure if the codes and misfire deal started after new plugs or not.the other day it gave a code p0300 random cylinder misfire this time.


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

double check the firing order.


----------



## chevys10 (Aug 1, 2009)

pat mcgroin said:


> double check the firing order.


the firing order is right , it only does this at wide open throttle in passing gear around 4500 to 5000 rpm, fuel pressure is good, tps is ok ,i think it gonna be the iridium plugs that i put in a while ago. gonna change them on sunday back to the ac delco, hopefully that will be the problem ,the only other thing i'm thinking is crank angle sensor.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

You have a egr valve, on yours it should be one of the digital types, as for your plugs, I highly recommend nothing but AC Delco plugs for any Chevy. But if the plugs don't solve the problem you might have a intermetiant problem somewhere.


----------



## chevys10 (Aug 1, 2009)

wolfen1086 said:


> You have a egr valve, on yours it should be one of the digital types, as for your plugs, I highly recommend nothing but AC Delco plugs for any Chevy. But if the plugs don't solve the problem you might have a intermetiant problem somewhere.


were is the egr located i've looked everywere can find it,and if you look up parts on line it doesnt show one for 2003 4.3l. gonna change the plugs on sunday i will let everyone know what happens.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Man I'm sorry about my above post, I left out a word, you SHOULD have a egr valve, it should look either like this or very similar

It should be located somewhere on the intake manifold area.


----------



## chevys10 (Aug 1, 2009)

wolfen1086 said:


> Man I'm sorry about my above post, I left out a word, you SHOULD have a egr valve, it should look either like this or very similar
> 
> It should be located somewhere on the intake manifold area.


i looked all over the intake have nothing that looks like that. thanks for the help so far.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

The EGR (Exhaust Gas Recirculation) Valve may be located on the exhaust manifold. I don't have the manual for your vehicle and am only guessing. 

As mentioned before, the EGR Valve is not problematic but should be checked as a precaution. I would look at the sensor that controls this device or the wiring. Check for corrosion, loose connections or burnt wiring.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Your welcome, and like SABL said look on the exhaust manifolds too, another place is either engine head. but if your is one of the ones Leroy built on Friday and it doesn't have a EGR valve, then it may have one of those screwy systems like my 02 Wrangler has


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Hey Wolfen1086!!

Nice pics of the EGR......should be helpful to the OP. I haven't had many issues with the EGR, but when it happens it ain't fun. The last one I dealt with was vacuum controlled but wreaked havoc on my poor old Dodge van. 

The gasket gave me a clue as to location.... high temp apps are usually metal coated. 

I try to keep "Leroy" away from anything I drive......he normally works at dealerships, I think.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

LOL where I'm from we used to say anything made by GM was made by a man named Leroy on Friday when he was almost out of parts and using whatever he had left over in the parts bin. And believe it or not it used to have a little truth to that, I had a 1976 Chevy C10 1/2 ton pickup, and my neighbor had one too sames sames, mine had things on the engine that his didn't, and he had a few things that I didn't. It was friggin totally weired how much difference there was in two trucks off the same line in the same lot # But I can NEVER complaim about that old truck, I put 400 thousand miles on it before tweh cam shaft wore down enough that she just wouldn't start anymore. And trust me those were NOT easy miles, Get that outta a new car.


----------



## chevys10 (Aug 1, 2009)

hi everyone ,i put the newplugs in today the idle dont seem as rough and i took it for a ride seems to pick up better . i will find out tomorrow morning on my way to work up this one hill were it does it everyday (the po300 deal). about the egr deal, this truck doesnt have one i called a chevy dealer this weekend and they ran the vin#. the plugs that were in it from factory were 41-932 they have been discontinued the new plugs are 41-993 from ac delco. thanks so far for everybodys help.will let you know if it does it on my way to work.


----------



## chevys10 (Aug 1, 2009)

hi everyone again i gave it three days worth of tring it hasnt done it yet and i have been hammering on it it up shifts and doesnt hold back and no lights come on . stupid plugs , ha ha, oh well at least its better.thanks to all that replied and helped out.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Glad the plugs were the problem man. A/C Delco plugs rule the GM roost


----------

